# Is It Necessary to Have PPC acct's with Google, Yahoo & MSN?



## finto65 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi guys, I really need your help on this one. I signed up for the google adwords (payperclick) and I was under the impression that I should also do that with all of the big search engines, such as Yahoo & Msn. So, I also made an account with Yahoo. I see that performance rate is horrible compared to Google. Do you think I am working against myself by joining two ad companies? If I cancelled Yahoo would that really affect my ad position? I am so happy that MSN Ad never went through or I would have 3 accounts.... Please help me on this one, you can never get a straight answer from google or yahoo help...


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We have all three.
Google is the best, but the rest are ok.

They don't affect eachother if that's what you are asking.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Save your money, unless you are really good at it, it will eat up all your money.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Save your money, unless you are really good at it, it will eat up all your money.


You can set your daily maximums until you learn.

Some raw numbers:

Since December 2004

Total website visits aprox. 137,800
Google Adwords clicks 29,119
Cost Adwords $31,500


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

George Z said:


> You can set your daily maximums until you learn.
> 
> Some raw numbers:
> 
> ...


George,

Without being too intrusive, and if it is don't bother answering it, but what percentage has internet leads been in comparison to your overall sales?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> George,
> 
> Without being too intrusive, and if it is don't bother answering it, but what percentage has internet leads been in comparison to your overall sales?


You are not.
Not counting repeat business,
80% of new leads are from the internet.
Mostly from Organic searches, not PPC. 
A third of those I guess from Pay Per Click.


----------



## finto65 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback, we are getting a nice amount of clicks and leads from the adword, as for yahoo, it is only impressions no clicks. I just feel like they are working against each other. Hey, impressions dont cost me anything so i think i will continue with the yahoo for the heck of it. As for the Adwords I just wish there was a way to get some ip addresses, I feel my competition might be clicking. I need to do more research on this. well thanks again to all.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

finto65 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback, we are getting a nice amount of clicks and leads from the adword, as for yahoo, it is only impressions no clicks. I just feel like they are working against each other. Hey, impressions dont cost me anything so i think i will continue with the yahoo for the heck of it. As for the Adwords I just wish there was a way to get some ip addresses, I feel my competition might be clicking. I need to do more research on this. well thanks again to all.


You can get a good web stat program
and once in a while check for unusual amount of visits.
Then you can ban that IP address in Adwords.
Also, Google actually catches a lot of click fraud (unusual click activity from the same people).
I get sent the weekly "invalid click report" every Monday morning.
You would be surprised they disallow so many possible invalid clicks.


----------



## finto65 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info... How do I get a good Web Stat Program? Is it software or something that I can down load? I contacted my webmaster and explain to them about the situation and he said the only way they can keep track of the IP addresses is if i sign up with their company for their PPC. i feel I already am spending enough money on the major search engines, ex.google,yahoo, and I really dont want to add anymore. It is costing too much. so if there is a program I can get and do it on my own, please suggest it to me. FYI, I do have full access to my webpage so If I need to add something to it, It can be done.
Thanks


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

This is what we have used for years and it has been fantastic.

https://www.web-stat.com/

Very cheap per month, great value.
Google analytics is what some people use and are happy with it,
and it's free.


----------



## finto65 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you for the info. will try it...


----------

